# Dog bit?



## BamMcg (Jan 3, 2004)

Okay, don't actually have a centipede, but I thought this would be a good place to ask, so appologies before I ask the question.  My small dog was outside in the yard and found a "something" to play with, when I heard her yelp.  We live in Hawaii and have LOTS of centipedes, but I don't know what kind.  I think she was bitten by a centipede right above her eye and it's somewhat swelled up and causing her some pain and some swelling and redness.  She's also a little lethargic.  What I'm hopeing is that centipedes, since they feel like a bee sting, are no more dangerous than that.  One, does she need to be seen, and two does anyone know what kind of centipedes would live here?


----------



## J Morningstar (Jan 4, 2004)

Being that a large centipede has quite a lot of power in it's venom I would take the dog to the vet right away. I don't think they can do any thing for the pain but it may be a good idea to be "checked out" any way. I do know the story of a young girl who died from being bit in the head from a centipede so especially if the dog is small there may be some trouble. Any centipede keeper in their right mind treats them like a cobra or other "untouchable".
 If it was a big centipede (over 6 inches or so) I think every one here would agree it would hurt a lot more than a bee sting and be much much worse. I have been told by friends there that the centipedes get huge.
 Sorry to hear of your pets misfortune.


----------



## cottonsheep009 (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that your dog was bitten by a possible centipede. But no, its bite is unlike bee sting not only because it is more venomous, but would cause enormous amount of pain. Not even morphine can lessen the pain and I have watched a documentary program where people bitten by giant centipedes will not only require medical treatment but also psychological therapy.



Please, take it to a vet. I hope it will get better soon.


----------



## Melmoth (Jan 4, 2004)

So sorry to hear your dog was bitten.Although I keep centipedes,I also have two dogs and really would not wish them to ever suffer a bite from a large pede.I can only repeat what Jason & Cottonsheep have said,please let a vet check the little guy out. Let us know how your little dog goes on. 
                   George


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 5, 2004)

*condolances*

I'm sorry to hear your dog was bitten possibly by a centipede!

You have no reason to apologize!

Please let us know how your dog does!

There are many Scolopendra species there in Hawaii from what I understand, and they can get quite large!

I have read the story that J Morningstar mentioned, and have also heard a story through a friend about a Vietnamese Scolopendra subspinipes killing a cat with it's bite. So, yes, the bite of a centipede can be serious.


----------



## Nich (Apr 5, 2004)

*been bit by a hawaii pede*

i was bitten in 1995 by a fire red pede on oahu (not sure on spelling) and it was realy bad. I passed out and was giving pain killers...it seriously took more than 24 hours for the intense pain to subside with the help of drugs. I was 9 then and it was on my thigh were it bit me. I was treated on the naval base where all they did was give me pain killers. The pede was about 5" but bright red, never got a species id. They dont know if i had an allergic reaction or just that thepede was that venomous.


----------



## xenesthis (Apr 6, 2004)

*Hawaiian pede*

The largest species that lives in the Hawaiian islands is a form of Scolopendra subspinipes. They rarely exceed 6", but can very very stocky. The typical form has a nice mahogany body color with blue-green legs. They are "island-hoppers" and are found in many of the south Pacific islands. In recent years, U.S. hobbyists acquired them out of the Solomon Islands and some from Oahu.

From all the I've read, seen and heard, any Scolopendra sp. over 4.5" is capable of a very painful bite and some have caused systemic effects of definite medical importance. 

Todd


----------



## Steven (Apr 6, 2004)

xenesthis said:
			
		

> From all the I've read, seen and heard, any Scolopendra sp. over 4.5" is capable of a very painful bite and some have caused systemic effects of definite medical importance.
> Todd


some specie under 5" are also capable of doing that,... as to what i've read it's not the size that matters but the maturity  :? 
(have heard this from collectors out of Formosa (Taiwan) who have been bitten by smaller centipedes)


----------

